# Not politically correct



## shadetree_1 (Dec 9, 2011)

We just wanted to wish everyone a "MERRY CHRISTMAS" and a HAPPY NEW YEAR, yes we know it is not politically correct and we don't care!!!!!
This is still AMERICA and we can say what we want!!

We want to thank everyone for allowing us to be part of the IAP family, it has been very educational and FUN and you have all made a difference in our lives !!!

Thank you, one and all and Merry Christmas!!

Joe and Linda Suckley
Wittmann, Arizona:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Justturnin (Dec 9, 2011)

It is sad that that argument has to be made.  Merry Chrismas Joe and God Bless you and yours.


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 9, 2011)

That'll be 5 shillings please......

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_in_Puritan_New_England



And you thought it was bad now.


----------



## Atherton Pens (Dec 9, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS, Joe and Linda.  Again I say, Merry Christmas.


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 9, 2011)

I assume that you are more interested in starting some kind of 'War on Xmas' thread than in actually wishing everyone a happy holiday.  If I am wrong, 'Merry Christmas'.  Otherwise, I'm not impressed since as far as I know, no one is taking a stand against private individuals wishing anyone a 'Merry Christmas'.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a pin I wear every December that says, "It's OK to wish me a MERRY CHRISTMAS!"


----------



## Haynie (Dec 9, 2011)

How about just saying Merry Christmas without all the other stuff attached.  Kind of takes away from the meaning.  Yes I know there are lots of folks who get their tighty whiteys in a bunch when some one says it but it is up to them to get upset and THEN it is up to us to point out the first amendment.  By starting on the defensive they have won.  Just my opinion of course.

Merry Christmas to you and yours as well.


----------



## BradG (Dec 9, 2011)

I like the Merry part of christmas. I like Rum. :biggrin:

Wishing everyone else a merry christmas & new year too.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 9, 2011)

sbell111 said:


> I assume that you are more interested in starting some kind of 'War on Xmas' thread than in actually wishing everyone a happy holiday. If I am wrong, 'Merry Christmas'. Otherwise, I'm not impressed since as far as I know, no one is taking a stand against private individuals wishing anyone a 'Merry Christmas'.


 
 No, my friend I am not trying to " start a war on Merry Christmas thread" I made a simple statement of the way I feel about the situation in America today, and wished everyone MERRY CHRISTMAS, as is my right to do, you can agree or disagree, as you have with the way I went about saying it, as is your right also!!


----------



## G1Pens (Dec 9, 2011)

I understand you feelings. Its sad. It really is to the point that you have to defend what you say before you say it!

No matter......I wish you and everyone on this forum a very Blessed and Merry Christmas. Remember the reason for the season !!


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 9, 2011)

And a Merry Christmas to you Joe! I hope it bring the joy and wonder of the season to all!


----------



## seamus7227 (Dec 9, 2011)

See, I guess i will never understand all of this, who cares, politically correct or not, It is what it is, Christmas time, therefore you wish people a Merry Christmas!:biggrin: Just my .02 , there is only ONE that can judge me!


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 9, 2011)

G1Pens said:


> I understand you feelings. Its sad. It really is to the point that you have to defend what you say before you say it!


That is simply not accurate.  If he had titled the thread 'Merry Christmas' and left "yes we know it is not politically correct and we don't care!!!!! This is still AMERICA and we can say what we want!!" out of his post, everyone would have responded in kind.  The fact is, he appears to have set up the thread to be some sort of political diatribe railing against whatever imagined person might be against a private individual wishing others a Merry Christmas in a public venue.  Since, as far as I can tell, no such group actually exists, I fail to see the point.


----------



## Papo (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## G1Pens (Dec 9, 2011)

sbell111 said:


> G1Pens said:
> 
> 
> > I understand you feelings. Its sad. It really is to the point that you have to defend what you say before you say it!
> ...


 
I don't believe that was his intentions, nor was it mine.

How about from this point forward we just wish everyone a Merrry Christmas (or whatever we celebrate) and let it go?

I appologize for adding to the diatribe....my bad.

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL !!


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 9, 2011)

G1Pens said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > G1Pens said:
> ...


How about from now on we just leave the argument out of the thread from the *very* beginning and see what happens?  My bet is that if someone starts a simple thread that wishes people a Merry Christmas without adding the 'War on Christmas' junk then everyone will respond in kind with absolutely no push back.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Well folks,

It looks like I opened a can of worms and offended a number of people! That was not my intent, it is a sad state of affairs in this country today when I can't say what I feel without getting dumped on !!!!!!! I thought we could say as we feel in casual conversation as long as it was not " out of bounds" I did not and still do not feel that this is" out of bounds" to say what you feel, However I see some of you do, so even though it chaps my tail bone, I will once again wish everyone a MERRY CHRISTMAS and delete the thread! Be happy naysayers " you won"


----------



## wolftat (Dec 9, 2011)

I was going to stay out of this, but I have to say that I find the way this thread was started just to be completely tasteless. I can get past those that refuse to recognize other cultures besides their own, but to come out and say that you don't care is just proof of what is wrong with the world today.


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 9, 2011)

shadetree_1 said:


> Well folks,
> 
> It looks like I opened a can of worms and offended a number of people! That was not my intent, it is a sad state of affairs in this country today when I can't say what I feel without getting dumped on !!!!!!! I thought we could say as we feel in casual conversation as long as it was not " out of bounds" I did not and still do not feel that this is" out of bounds" to say what you feel, However I see some of you do, so even though it chaps my tail bone, I will once again wish everyone a MERRY CHRISTMAS and delete the thread! Be happy naysayers " you won"


Again, the only person who is taking the position that you can't wish anyone a 'Merry Christmas' is you.

Personally, it is not your wishing anyone a 'Merry Christmas' that 'chaps' me.  It is your building a thread that presupposes that you somehow are not allowed to wish other private citizens a 'Merry Christmas'.  It further bugs me that when called on it you are acting as if you are some sort of victim.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have asked the mods to delete this thread, My intent was not to offend anyone, just say how I feel and I guess that is not acceptable for some, I did not intend this to start an arguement and take away from the Christmas spirit, however it has done just that and I am sorry it has !


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, since the thread is not violating any rules here on IAP AT THE MOMENT, it will not be deleted.  Remember, just because you start a thread does not give you any say in it being deleted.  Once a thread is submitted, it becomes the property of the community and as long as it stays within the rules, it will stay open.

That said, let's lay off the arguments.  The fellow posted the way he feels.  if you don't agree, why add to the fire with your petty arguments?

Curtis O. Seebeck
IAP Head Moderator


----------



## Robert111 (Dec 9, 2011)

sbell111 said:


> I assume that you are more interested in starting some kind of 'War on Xmas' thread than in actually wishing everyone a happy holiday.  If I am wrong, 'Merry Christmas'.  Otherwise, I'm not impressed since as far as I know, no one is taking a stand against private individuals wishing anyone a 'Merry Christmas'.



++1


----------



## BradG (Dec 9, 2011)

MesquiteMan said:


> That said, let's lay off the arguments. The fellow posted the way he feels. if you don't agree, why add to the fire with your petty arguments?
> 
> Curtis O. Seebeck
> IAP Head Moderator


 

++1


----------



## renowb (Dec 9, 2011)

Man I can't believe how people miscontstrue stuff! Anyway MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!


----------



## nativewooder (Dec 9, 2011)

Merry Christmas to ALL, and a safe and happy new year!


----------



## glycerine (Dec 9, 2011)

Merry CHRISTmas Joe and Linda!


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Who is "building a thread"*



sbell111 said:


> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well folks,
> ...


Steve you have made four posts to this thread all of them negative and none of them doing as you say wish had been done from the beginning...just leaving it alone. In my opinion you could have stayed off it and accomplished exactly what you are saying you want. People just wishing each other a Merry Christmas.

Have a Merry Chiristmas and a Frantic First yourself....


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 9, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > shadetree_1 said:
> ...



Had the thread been started to simply wish all a Merry Xmas, that is exactly what I would have done.  However, that is not what it was.  It was clearly developed to make a devisive statement.  It succeeded in doing that all by itself.  Whether or not you agree with the OP's position or simply feel the need to disagree with my posts doesn't change that truth.


----------



## doddman70 (Dec 9, 2011)

Well Said Joe!!!! MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 9, 2011)

A Very Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukah, and a Joyful New Year to all!  May you and yours be blessed this season!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 9, 2011)

Curtis, You are 100% right! The man had his say and I should have let it go at that, not start an arguement as I did, my fault entirely and I am sorry!!

Joe


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Make that 5*



sbell111 said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > sbell111 said:
> ...


Make that 5 negative unneeded posts.


----------



## BradG (Dec 9, 2011)

Apologies Steve, though you are the only one being confrontational... and perhaps a little over sensitive to the OP ... let it go  all i see is someone exercising their independance and wishing a community merry christmas. Bigger things in the world to get under your bonnet than somebody's wording on a forum


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 9, 2011)

MesquiteMan said:


> Well, since the thread is not violating any rules here on IAP AT THE MOMENT, it will not be deleted.  Remember, just because you start a thread does not give you any say in it being deleted.  Once a thread is submitted, it becomes the property of the community and as long as it stays within the rules, it will stay open.
> 
> That said, let's lay off the arguments.  The fellow posted the way he feels.  if you don't agree, why add to the fire with your petty arguments?
> 
> ...



In case anyone was confused by my last sentence...it was not directed at Joe or anyone else in particular.  It was directed at EVERYONE who is arguing this petty subject.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Dec 9, 2011)

Merry Christmas Joe and Linda and the rest of the forum. Peace on earth, all homeless sheltered and no one hungry.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 9, 2011)

Happy kwanza Steve


----------



## IPD_Mr (Dec 9, 2011)

Ken are you having chili? You sure are stirring a big pot of it. Best way I can think of keeping unwanted guests away. A big pot of chili and steamed broccoli the night before. :devil::biggrin::biggrin::devil:


----------



## StephenM (Dec 9, 2011)

Perhaps we could avoid all this by turning our own Festivus poles.  I know they're supposed to be aluminum but who says you can't have a nice walnut one?


----------



## Haynie (Dec 9, 2011)

I typed in Festivus Pole in google and got pics of stripper poles.  Now that is worth celebrating.


----------



## renowb (Dec 9, 2011)

I thought Festivius was on Gunsmoke?


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Nah*



renowb said:


> I thought Festivius was on Gunsmoke?


He was a famous gladiator during the reign of Octavius.


----------



## jcm71 (Dec 9, 2011)

Merry Christmas, Joe, to you and yours, and to all our Christian members.  To all our Jewish members, Happy Hannukah.  To everyone else I wish you a safe, happy and productive December.   May God bless each and every one of you.


----------



## Florida Marine (Dec 10, 2011)

BradG said:


> I like the Merry part of christmas. I like Rum. :biggrin:
> 
> Wishing everyone else a Merry Christmas & new year too.



Christmas party at our Rod and Gun club...gonna sip some Zaya Gran Reserva to enhance the Christmas spirit!

I get a rise out of wishing folks a Merry Christmas and watching them pause uncomfortably..."oh, yeah - same to you".

I hate PC.


----------



## funta (Dec 11, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all!

PS Joe, I got your DI blanks and they are great, I'll get some pics up soon of some on a pen!


----------



## cigarman (Dec 12, 2011)

Merry Christmas All and have a great and safe New Year


----------

